# 2 Snakes in Meter Base



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

2 snakes in a meter base...


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

"Idn't dat special"? Watch out, it's rattler season. Just had a kid bit not far from me, day before yesterday. Last I heard, antivenom was $17,000 a dose.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

pjholguin said:


> 2 snakes in a meter base...





Snake Tester ?




Don


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

hack !


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I've seen one many times but 'two' this must have been a nice warm spot to cook those snakes.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

How romantic!


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

snake kabob anyone? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

2 Snakes in a meter base, it was the sequel to Snakes On A Plane !


----------



## johntempleman (Jul 16, 2016)

They seem to be the part of Task Force X, trying to diffuse the bombs in their heads.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I always have seen dead one inside equipment like this. I wonder if any one ever opened up a disco or similar cabinet and the snake was still alive?


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I always have seen dead one inside equipment like this. I wonder if any one ever opened up a disco or similar cabinet and the snake was still alive?


i hope not! might have to change more than your shorts.:whistling2:
:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

circuitman1 said:


> i hope not! might have to change more than your shorts.:whistling2:
> :whistling2::whistling2:


I have killed a lot of snakes, used to have geese nesting in the grass behind my house and they attract snakes like mad. 

Just never seen live ones in equipment. I could see a jerky hand motion ending badly.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Had a live one in a breaker box in a barn a few years back. Dropped the cover and stepped back. Got it out with a stick and then killed it. I hate snakes. There was a 1 1/2" hole in the bottom of the box. The farmer was pissed that I killed the snake right up to the point he realized I was pissed more. Added a 100 to the bill to make me feel better.


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

Snakes, rat snakes in particular, provide excellent small rodent control and rodents are the bane of farmers. Many years ago I heard that one female rat snake and her progeny accounted for over 1,000 small rodents a year.  Wouldn't surprise me!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

GrayHair said:


> Snakes, rat snakes in particular, provide excellent small rodent control and rodents are the bane of farmers. Many years ago I heard that one female rat snake and her progeny accounted for over 1,000 small rodents a year.  Wouldn't surprise me!


Snakes are effective only because of their vast numbers.

Being cold blooded, their metabolism is quite low. It's nothing for a single meal to last a snake weeks.

It's the common house cat that does great 'damage' -- per cat.

It's just that one mouser can't compete with gazillion snakes in the grass.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I always have seen dead one inside equipment like this. I wonder if any one ever opened up a disco or similar cabinet and the snake was still alive?


Many times. I did a big project with a bunch of "low-head hydro" power generator installations in Idaho one summer. These were little turbine induction generators installed on irrigation ditch weir gates where there was only maybe a 3ft drop in elevation. Didn't generate a lot of power, but someone was getting a gubment check for "alternative energy" systems (this was back in the Regan years). We would install the paralleling switchgear and PLC cabinet on a pad next to the gate, then after the mechanical guys put in the turbines, we had to go back and commission them, usually about 2 weeks later. Out of the 30 we installed, I'd say 20+ of them had rattlers in them when we went back. Got to the point where the surprise was when there WASN'T a snake rattling at us. We took to banging on the box before opening it. Snakes can't hear, but they feel the vibration. They would rattle inside and we could hear it, so we knew what to expect. A couple of times we didn't hear any rattle, but there was a big Gopher snake inside. They look just like rattlers, just no rattle (and they are not venomous). Those were scary too because it takes a few seconds to see the tail to notice the difference.

Western Gopher snake:








Western Rattle Snake:









The fist real rattler was quite the pants wetter though! We learned fast...


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Scary stuff J!


----------

